# New Puppy Checklist



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I'll be bringing my new puppy home very soon! I'm trying to prepare my home and get everything that I'll need. Its not my first poodle puppy--but my last one was 5-6 months when I got her. So this is my first time going through the early puppy stages! I'll list the things that I have below, but I'd like to know if I've missed anything that I might not think to get.


food
play pen
treats/snacks
clicker
food bowls
chew toys/treat dispenser toys
puppy pee pads
puppy bed
blankets
harness/leash
shampoo/conditioner
grooming: clippers/shears/brushes/combs/hemostat/ear cleaner/nail clipper (same stuff I used on my adult poodle--I assume I don't need special stuff for a puppy? I want to get him used to the typical grooming session early on)

Is there anything I'm missing or that would be beneficial to have?

Thanks!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't forget to take a blanket or plushie toy with you on gotcha day to 'scent' with your baby's Mom & Littermates smell so he/she is comforted in her/his new 'aloneness'!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Hydrogen Peroxide and an oral syringe in case you need to induce vomiting in an emergency.
Is it a toy puppy? Then also nutracal and/or some karo syrup in case of hypoglycemia.
And if you are so inclined, start your Petplan policy on gottcha day!


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

I'm getting a puppy in a few weeks to and have made a list of things to buy 

My list is as follows

. Puppy pen
. Kong
. Various types of toys
. Poo bags
. Car restraint (I bought a basic seatbelt connecter for while he's a pup, when he's full grown I'll get him a Clickit Sport car harness - expensive but worth it!)
. Puppy pads
. Collar and lead
. Food - The one the breeder feeds as well as the one I want to switch him to.
. Teddy for him to snuggle with (and probably shred at some point :laugh: )
. Lots and lots of blankets
. Bowls
. Training treats
. Shell Pool
. Veggie ears - I LOVE these... I'm usually not fond of vegetarian/vegan dog foods, but these are awesome, they last ages and the dogs love them!

In terms of grooming... I'm a professional groomer so I have most things although I did buy a few things specially for my pup because he's my first poodle  Sounds like you're pretty covered with what you've got though


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The most useful puppy item I bought was a giant size container of enzyme cleaner! You can use white vinegar, but having a suitable cleaner to hand is essential.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Name tag with your phone number and a can of pure pumpkin in case if diarrhea.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Not just a play pen, but a crate with a divider. Play pen for long term confinement and crate for sleeping overnight and shorter times you need to keep puppy safely out of harms way, like when you vacuum or are cleaning the kitchen and bathroom floors.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Bitter Apple spray.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

bitter apple or hot sauce...


----------

